# Looking for a specific Butterfly production



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Many years ago on TV (late '90s to early '00s) I caught the tail end of a production of Madama Butterfly. I believe it was 'Live at the Met' but I could be wrong. I remember a very realistic landscape with a little rice paper pavilion on a hill. When Butterfly killed herself, she went in there, shut the door, and was shown stabbing herself in silhouette. She tumbled to the side, crashed through the rice paper screen, and rolled a down the hill. It was dramatic stuff and I'd love to see it again. I've looked for it on youtube etc. with no luck. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Thanks!


----------

